# Hammonds Winter Trail



## Hawk68Dawg (Aug 14, 2009)

winter trail tournaments
little hall
safe light-3pm
5 fish limit
pay out 1 in 5 (with max pay out 10 places)
points based on 100 for 1st place
points will also count in classic
1 dead fish allowed with a 1# penalty
2 dead fish disqualified
$80 this includes $5 big fish.  $15 per boat goes toward classic
this is a team trail with a points race!  If you fish all 5 tournaments you fish the classic for $50.  Must fish 4 out of 5 to fish the classic.  Classic fee will be $150
nov. 7th, 2009, dec.5th, jan. 23rd, feb. 20th, march 20th
classic saturday april 17th safe light to 3pm
for more info: Contact
johnny 678-858-7937
tim  678-776-7296

​


----------

